# Stabalizers How Much Pressure Is Too Much



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well just got back from the second trip with the 312BH and I have been searching the site for an answer to this question with no luck. If it's out there and I just could not find it please send me a link if not please let me know what you think.

On the first trip I purchased the product below to stop the TT from moving front to back and it worked. Now I find that the bouncing when the kids wake up in the morning is just to much. Am I not firming up my stabalizers enough? I am reluctant to go to firm with them as I have read lots about how easy it can me to damage the frame. Should I snug them up until the bouncing stops or is the bouncing just part of TT expirence?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

You will have bouncing no matter what. I usually crank the stabilizer down till it touches, then another half to 3/4 turn on the handle.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Beaner242 said:


> You will have bouncing no matter what. I usually crank the stabilizer down till it touches, then another half to 3/4 turn on the handle.


x2
Remember this is a trailer, and it will always bounce some, it's part of "camping"


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rock hill said:


> You will have bouncing no matter what. I usually crank the stabilizer down till it touches, then another half to 3/4 turn on the handle.


x2
Remember this is a trailer, and it will always bounce some, it's part of "camping"








[/quote]

Some people have put in stabilizers in front of the axles, a third set. I have not tried it so i can not attest to how well it works.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just put down stabalizers and try not to worry about it. My fire is much more important.---Mike


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I thought. I was thinking about adding a heavy duty 12v compressor to my TT. This way I could bump up the tire pressure some when we set up any thoughts on that? Or will it just compensate through springs?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. I was thinking about adding a heavy duty 12v compressor to my TT. This way I could bump up the tire pressure some when we set up any thoughts on that? Or will it just compensate through springs?


Tire's wont help (You should already have them aired to the max pressure anyway). It's the suspension...

You could support the frame just in front of the wheels to help reduce the suspension effect.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

To solve the bouncing problem:

Simply get some tie downs and cargo straps...
and dont let the kids get up till you're ready!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

One thing that may help a bit (and not sure if you're already doing this)....

Put a generous sized "stack" of Lynx Levelers under each stabilizer. This way, the stabilizer is not stretched straight to the ground. It should look like you've only put it down about "half way" and then the Lynx Levelers make up the difference to the ground. We found that this helped quite a bit with movement...

Also, you might need to tighten them up just a little a bit after a night or two of being in the camper, especially if you're on softer ground, have a bunch of people inside, or if it rains.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm being to analytical but does the factory rate a max torque spec for the stabilizers?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No torque spec that I know of but there is a max load. The thing is you will twist the frame before you get the the max load of the jacks on your trailer.


----------

